# Why doesnt lebron start on team usa?



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Larry Brown.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cause Richard Jefferson is playing so well of course  

I mean c'mon, why play a guy shooting 67% and outscoring RJ in half the minutes when your struggling to score if you can play RJ who is tearing it up at 13%.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> Cause Richard Jefferson is playing so well of course
> 
> I mean c'mon, why play a guy shooting 67% and outscoring RJ in half the minutes when your struggling to score if you can play RJ who is tearing it up at 13%.


:yes:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Maybe he'll start the next game?









LOL!:laugh: I was just kidding. Lebron won't start. Larry will start the same team, and we will come out slow once again.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

a better question would be y doesnt wade start? ideally:

ai
wade
lebron
odom
duncan


... if only... and why the hell doesnt he even try using okafor? you pick him over redd and dont give him any burn?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

LeBron brought some well needed energy and stepped it up big time on defense to get USA to pull away from Greece, and what does Larry Brown do? Sits him on the bench for the rest of the game.

If USA is going to win, they have to get out into the open court, and LeBron is capable of bringing that defensive energy to start and break, and we all know how good he can finish them.

The lineup he should go with is:

ai
lebron
odom
stoudemire
duncan

Big lineup that would cause problems for a lot of teams, but wouldn't really have a problem with defense, and if they did they could always bring on smaller players.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Larry is "humbling" LeBron like he did with Darko.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There's a scathing article on ESPN about Brown--in it Brown says he isn't smart enough to make changes...not sure what that means. But he seems to be hinting that he won't be making any changes to his rotation.

Which is dumbfounding. Maybe Richard Jefferson will finally start not sucking. But his confidence looked shot in the last game. And even when he's playing well, he can't get us running like Lebron can.

You know this has to be frustrating to him. He knows he's out there helping the team, and he knows that if he got to play more it would help the team more, but he has to sit there and bite his fingernails, and hope RJ can get it together.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

BINGO lebron plays usa wins


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*The James Gang - Kudos for LeBron*

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/quickie

Maybe others are starting to notice


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

yup with these teens you gotta bring them in a minute a game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

As much as I dislike Brown's rotations, it's clear Lebron is learning some things over there in Athens.

His energy on defense stands out and is much improved. Brown also taught him how to be effective in limited minutes (ala a role player)

If LB keeps giving him 4th qtr playing time, the Olympics could be a great experience for Lebron afterall.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> As much as I dislike Brown's rotations, it's clear Lebron is learning some things over there in Athens.
> 
> His energy on defense stands out and is much improved. Brown also taught him how to be effective in limited minutes (ala a role player)
> ...



Hmmmm ... I agree it's a good experience for LeBron, especially playing for Coach w/his emphasis on defense. HOWEVER, did you watch LeBron last season?

There's not much change, if any to his game. What you witnessed in the few minutes he's being allowed to play is what he gave the Cavs all season (less a few games where I believe he hit the wall after playing 40+ minutes a game).

I don't know exactly what Coach has against him except maybe the mere fact that he is 19. If he's paid ANY attention to LBJ, then he should know that in LeBron's case --- AGE AIN'T NOTHING BUT A NUMBER. Let him play. He's for real; no fluke; no one season wonder. The guy is phenominal (sp?)


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> As much as I dislike Brown's rotations, it's clear Lebron is learning some things over there in Athens.
> 
> His energy on defense stands out and is much improved. Brown also taught him how to be effective in limited minutes (ala a role player)
> ...


I agree all the way. He has obviously learned a lot already. He's learning how to do the little things. Hopefully what he learns will translate back to the NBA. His energy has been outstanding, and his defense has been fierce.

I still think Larry Brown will end up coaching LeBron in the NBA eventually.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Brown is a weird one.... he's been successful coaching just about anywhere he goes, but he cuts out of his long-term contracts early and doesn't like to stick around long.... plus there is this whole "I'll show you who's boss rookie" mentality.... if he'd of gotten the Cavs job instead of Silas, I bet LeBron wouldn't of averaged but 18-20 minutes per game, and Brown would justify it.

I can only think that LeBron is getting a number of things in Athens:

-- excellant practice conditions. Playing with and against the other NBA stars is much better conditioning and more challenging than any summer league, pick-up games, impromto Cavs practices, etc. than he would've been doing.

-- Brown is preaching defense, and LeBron is buying into it so he can get on the floor. This is a good thing. Silas has got to be smiling. Defense was not a strength of his, but it could be with his quicks, speed, size, determination.

-- exposure. Not to fans, but to life outside USA gyms. In HS James went to alot of cities in the US to play... but going to all the different countries, he has already said that his eyes have been opened. This is a good thing for him, for anyone.

-- motivation. Remember the media coverage (at least around Ohio) reporting that James was calling Brown all the time to talk about plays, the Olympic experience, etc weeks before the Olympic practices started. He was pumped. He was ready to swim the Atlantic and play by himself if needed. And so far, Brown has really shut him down. Even when he comes in and plays well, Brown quickly yanks him out... why... I don't know... only Brown knows... but I think its part of Brown's ego towards rookies again. In any case, for as pumped as James was going in, he's got his happy face on now as cheerleader, but you know he knows he should be getting as many minutes as anyone not named Duncan... and he's not. So much has been said comparing James to Jordan, some of it is worthy, some not... but one thing they do share is an intense competitivness.... and I think James is gonna come away from these Olympics (no matter what color medal, if any they get) really, really, really motivated. He is gonna be a kid on a mission. And when Clev plays certain teams this season, Larry Brown's team, Jefferson's team, Melo's team, maybe even AI's team.... I think we will see LeBron really turn it up on both ends of the court. James has got an ego too... and right now, he knows he's being disrespected, and he knows that the team is better with his as contributor, rather than just cheerleader.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/5760381/

More positive press regarding LeBron


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

Richard Jefferson..

don't even get me started.

I can't watch Team USA play because I have to watch Richard Jefferson play over LeBron James. Oh wait, I forgot, he's a rookie. A rookie who averaged 21 ppg last season and was a better player as a sophomore in high school than Richard Jefferson is right now, or ever will be. Seriously, is Richard Jefferson a top 25 player in the NBA right now?


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

no doubt bron bron should be getting huge minutes. the guy immediately shows his ability to run and flies by little euros. guys great and i guarantee i could beat rj in a 1 on 1 right now. guy sucks


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

If he doesnt play we lose . simple as that


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> In four Olympic games, the Americans have scored 24 more points than they have allowed with James in the lineup. Without him on the floor, Brown's squad is a minus-33.


----------

